# Baton Rouge BLM is planning a “Purge” on police starting July 9th



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

This will be copied in a number of cities. BLM militants will be pushing for war against police.

Be ready to back up your local force when they come under fire!! Don't leave home unarmed!

Baton Rouge BLM is planning a "Purge" on police starting July 9th


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

most of it is stupid armchair black bullcrap - but copycat shootings of cops will follow .... 

all that's needed now is a racial - bloody - big body count - white massacre .... there'll be repercussions and a reciprocal massacre - and we're off to the races ....


----------



## drackore (Oct 18, 2013)

Given what happened in Dallas - I am sure it's going to go on elsewhere. I'm ready to defend the police. BLM is a domestic terrorist movement. When you kill innocents to martyr criminals - you and your movement have no business in this country.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

My wife and I both will be heavily armed today as we go about our business. Watch your 6 guys. It could get very stupid very quick.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> My wife and I both will be heavily armed today as we go about our business. Watch your 6 guys. It could get very stupid very quick.


that's what's happened in Israel - tooo tough to strike the cops or military - get on a bus with a bunch of innocent Jewish babushka old ladies .....


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Careful what you wish for.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Black Lies Matter organization is a terrorist group and must be treated as such. The evidence is overwhelming.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Slippy said:


> The Black Lies Matter organization is a terrorist group and must be treated as such. The evidence is overwhelming.


A-Freak'in-Man!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> The Black Lies Matter organization is a terrorist group and must be treated as such. The evidence is overwhelming.


I have lost count this morning how many times I have heard AR, assault weapons, and weapons of war on the bobble head news but not one word, not one, about where the fault really lies. BLM was promoted and championed, allowed to fester and yet the fault lies with guns, not the fact that a black militant terrorist group who's stated purpose is to kill whites and police officers, be allowed to exist and function. Completely ignoring the real problem, once again.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Leaving shortly for doc. appointment, will be extra armed.

I would be duty bound to help out our PD, I spent 20 years on it.

You know without a doubt, the guns will be blamed again.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm going fishing and will be armed with top water spinner baits and cold beer. FLM baby. Fishing life matters.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

SittingElf said:


> ...Be ready to back up your local force when they come under fire!! Don't leave home unarmed!


Be careful. If you are near an active shooter, and display your weapon, you could be shot by the police in the confusion.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Be careful. If you are near an active shooter, and display your weapon, you could be shot by the police in the confusion.


But then you could be like some here and bitch about the cops. :tango_face_wink:

Anyway, I'm not a cop, it is not my job, nor my duty to "back up" cops. 
My duty is to protect myself and my loved ones. If that means running away like hell is chasing me I will do so.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

"Unconfirmed reports are coming in"? What kind of BS reporting is that? Not saying it can't or won't happen but that reporting is the equivalent of "oh I heard my friends cousin heard it from his neighbors brother".

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

I love the fact that otw's ( other than whites) can shoot anyone and it's OK . I tell a black to back off at the gas station or I am going to stomp a mud hole in his ass the cops tell me I am guilty of a hate crime and there going to let me off with a warning.


----------



## artboy (Jun 22, 2016)

baldman said:


> I love the fact that otw's ( other than whites) can shoot anyone and it's OK . I tell a black to back off at the gas station or I am going to stomp a mud hole in his ass the cops tell me I am guilty of a hate crime and there going to let me off with a warning.


AND THAT is BS!!!! AGreed!!!!


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> most of it is stupid armchair black bullcrap - but copycat shootings of cops will follow ....
> 
> all that's needed now is a racial - bloody - big body count - white massacre .... there'll be repercussions and a reciprocal massacre - and we're off to the races ....


 If this happens and we get more and more killing, eventually it will build up enough with rioting in the streets for the government to invoke Martial Law. Obama will then have won, because he will cancel the election negate Congress and the Constitution. And we all know that he feels that he needs more time to make the country how he feels it needs to be. He will become King, just like he feels he should be.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Gunn said:


> If this happens and we get more and more killing, eventually it will build up enough with rioting in the streets for the government to invoke Martial Law. Obama will then have won, because he will cancel the election negate Congress and the Constitution. And we all know that he feels that he needs more time to make the country how he feels it needs to be. He will become King, just like he feels he should be.


On that day, our mission becomes crystal clear. I might even change my name to Jamie Lannister.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

On a lighter note, thanks for that link, Elf!
There was a wonderful banner ad for "Bacon scented" gun oil named "Liberal Tears". I might need a few bottles. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Leaving shortly for doc. appointment, will be extra armed.
> 
> I would be duty bound to help out our PD, I spent 20 years on it.
> 
> You know without a doubt, the guns will be blamed again.


The agitator in chief has already come out for gun control.

The bastard couldn't even wait until after the funerals.


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

Or. .. Obama doesn't get the chance and the election happens anyway before the real violence starts. If that's the case and the violence becomes too widespread, then regular everyday people will support any gun grab they come up with. Then, check mate


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I doubt its nothing more than rambling on the internet by some arm chair commandos. They would be incredibly stupid for pulling anything like this because they're going to lose. Oh they might get a few patrol officers in the initial stages but when cops from the surrounding counties, the state, the national guard, and eventually the feds roll in it will be game over. In fact, a few doors might be getting remodeled right now in light of these threats.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Stories been taken down.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Artboy they said what I was doing was racial intimidation. But he was innocent of harassing me.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

baldman said:


> Artboy they said what I was doing was racial intimidation. But he was innocent of harassing me.


I'm curious, baldman. Of what national heritage were the officers in question?


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Sidekahr one was black the other one a Mexican.and me having a shaved head long goatee and all tattood up it had to be my fault and I did drop the "n" word a few times but nothing was said about him starting it calling me cracker asking me how it feels to be under someone's thumb, and it pissed me off and became real honest and when I do that everyone gets real uncomfortable.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm with you bro. My first priority is to unass the area with me and mine. Point a weapon at me and I'll deal with that, but getting involved in the situation is a bad idea.


rice paddy daddy said:


> But then you could be like some here and bitch about the cops. :tango_face_wink:
> 
> Anyway, I'm not a cop, it is not my job, nor my duty to "back up" cops.
> My duty is to protect myself and my loved ones. If that means running away like hell is chasing me I will do so.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Baldman, what part of Michigan were you in? Just wondering, Cadillac area here.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

For another three weeks I am in wheeler mi. Then I am moving back to Clare. This happened in Saginaw.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Material General we should cook some burgers some day together.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Yeah, I down with it. I just moved so I am still un packing stuff from storage. It will be a little bit.

If we do not meet up before hand, August 5,6,7 there is a military vehicle show/swap meet at General Jims Surplus. We could meet then???


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Sure I might sell a 5.9 there


----------



## Draq wraith (Oct 25, 2015)

I have heard more noise from the black panther group declaring war on us. We'll let this fun summer begin.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Draq wraith said:


> I have heard more noise from the black panther group declaring war on us. We'll let this fun summer begin.


Now, I am not looking for trouble, and there most likely won't be where we live, but I think I'll put the Winchester 94 under the back seat of the truck for a while.
And get the AK out of the closet and get her cleaned and ready.

There actually is an active black panther group in Jacksonville, but thank goodness I don't commute there for work any more.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

I should be picking up my Winchester 30-30 by wednesday next week.

Ya'll stay safe out there


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> I should be picking up my Winchester 30-30 by wednesday next week.
> 
> Ya'll stay safe out there


Every serious rifleman should own a Winchester Model 94 30-30.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Draq wraith said:


> I have heard more noise from the black panther group declaring war on us. We'll let this fun summer begin.


 Nothing fun about what is coming.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Every serious rifleman should own a Winchester Model 94 30-30.


 Will a Buffalo Bill hex barrel edition do?


----------



## m14nm (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Nothing fun about what is coming.


You are correct. There also may be the stink of muslims in the mix, according to these reports.

Police Killings In Dallas Was Carried Out By Homegrown Terrorist Group Allied With Muslim Groups. Obama?s Race Baiting And Pro Muslim Gov Is Setting The Stage For Civil War In America | Walid Shoebat

The Person Who Organized The Black Lives Matter Event, In Which Four Cops Were Slaughtered, Was An Islamic Agent | Walid Shoebat


----------



## m14nm (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Every serious rifleman should own a Winchester Model 94 30-30.


Have one. But if things get serious enough, the AR-50 will level the playing field for me.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Every serious rifleman should own a Winchester Model 94 30-30.


Personally, . . . I'd rather have my pig (M-60) that I left up in the gun tower back in '66.

Only a 9 foot tall fool would mess with an old white haired sailor totin' a pig.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Every serious rifleman should own a Winchester Model 94 30-30.


I have two, like new, made in 1951.

Round count is, five for one and two for the other, that is total since restoration with brand new 1951 barrels.

Paid five dollars each for them.

Now with that said, a belt fed LMG does a great job in the defensive roll.

Two interlocked are devastating.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

(Slippy pulls out his notebook entitled Things I Need and jots down Winchester94 in .30-30)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Will a Buffalo Bill hex barrel edition do?


You are absolutely right.

It disturbs me just as much to hear people think it is going to be fun as it does to hear there are those who want to bring a war to American streets.

What do people think? They are just going to shoot at anyone who doesn't look like them? See what happens when someone takes a shot at my friend down the street who is black. Lord help them if I see it happening.

Reality and theory ain't the same thing, and gunfights ain't like the movies.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Every serious rifleman should own a Winchester Model 94 30-30.


Don't like the top eject on the Winchester. Have had Marlin 30-30's that I prefer due to the side eject.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> You are absolutely right.
> 
> It disturbs me just as much to hear people think it is going to be fun as it does to hear there are those who want to bring a war to American streets.
> 
> ...


 Same thoughts. I will ensure my family is protected. Luck and planning has ensured we are some what insulated from the confusion of city life. I don't like feeling this way but it is who I am.
If they come for us there will be a lot of lives that will not madder any more.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

SittingElf said:


> Don't like the top eject on the Winchester. Have had Marlin 30-30's that I prefer due to the side eject.


Got one of those, too. A 336 Texan. A fellow at work was a hard drinker and needed some money badly. He offered to sell me his Marlin. For $100 (HIS offer). I gladly gave him the cash. :tango_face_smile:

Now, to expand on my statement, a 30-30 lever rifle is not an optimum fighting rifle. It is a good rifle though, within its design parameters.
What I meant was, if an amateur rifle owner develops the disease called gunitis and turns into a full blown gun nut (serious rifleman) there are a few rifles he/she really should have. One is either a Marlin or Winchester 30-30. The Johnny Come Lately's such as the Mossberg just don't have the same charisma. Or, as I call it, Fondle Factor. (A Mauser K98k has a very high FF too, but that's another story :vs_love: ).


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I wish you'd stop talking about lever actions. You are doing nothing but causing the itch to get worse.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Denton said:


> I wish you'd stop talking about lever actions. You are doing nothing but causing the itch to get worse.


Hold off until I get that .308 Ar built. I'd be posting pics now but photobucket still will not upload. I've dumped the app and reloaded it but still no love. 
I've checked all the settings......

I think maybe they blocked me because I've uploaded pics of guns ? I dunno.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> Hold off until I get that .308 Ar built. I'd be posting pics now but photobucket still will not upload. I've dumped the app and reloaded it but still no love.
> I've checked all the settings......
> 
> I think maybe they blocked me because I've uploaded pics of guns ? I dunno.


I don't think it is because of the pics of guns. I've had issues with the Bucket in the past, too.

I have a .308 AR, and don't plan on getting another. I don't have a lever action, and feel the intense urge to get one. I don't need one, but feel the urge.

Not today, though. I'm up early because I am going over to the next town to see what the gun shop has in the way of AR-15s. Wifey has one but I do not.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> (Slippy pulls out his notebook entitled Things I Need and jots down Winchester94 in .30-30)


Just remember a couple things.
In 1964 Winchester began a number of manufacturing short cuts to save money and stave off bankruptcy. "Pre-64" Winchester rifles are sought after and priced accordingly. :vs_shocked:
Quality of the "post-64's" were poor for a number of years, but slowly began to improve, and after FN bought out Winchester, once again a Winchester 94 was worth buying.
Mine is in the 6 million serial number range, which makes it a late model, and is very well built. In fact, due to FN's use of CNC machinery, the action is as tight as my wife's purse. 
After Winchester finally closed the Connecticut doors in 2006, some models are now made in the South. But the limited numbers of 94's made today are done in Japan by the same company that makes Browning rifles. They are high grade, well made rifles that are way out of my price range.

Slip. my friend, you need to relax and take a little vacation to Southeast Georgia. We can spend some time at my favorite past time - converting money into loud noise.:vs_coffee:


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Denton said:


> I don't think it is because of the pics of guns. I've had issues with the Bucket in the past, too.
> 
> I have a .308 AR, and don't plan on getting another. I don't have a lever action, and feel the intense urge to get one. I don't need one, but feel the urge.
> 
> Not today, though. I'm up early because I am going over to the next town to see what the gun shop has in the way of AR-15s. Wifey has one but I do not.


I emailed photobucket support. Order it online for your best deal.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

No worries till around 2 to 4 PM in the afternoon.....Depending on time zone!

That's when the thugs will wakey wakey and go in search of their first FO-TEE ounce can of bravery for breakfast!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I particularly like the new tactic Dallas PD used to end the negotiations with the shooter.:vs_bulb:
A bit of C-4 delivered by robot. :vs_wave:
I LOVE it!!! :vs_lol:
(Although I'd hate to be the guy who has to clean the pink mist off the robot)

This idea may save lives. Good lives, that is.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> You are absolutely right.
> 
> It disturbs me just as much to hear people think it is going to be fun as it does to hear there are those who want to bring a war to American streets.
> 
> ...


The realities, possibly the inevitability of war, is perhaps necessary to discuss. Prepare for it. When all said and done however, I would prefer a cold beer and a football game.



> I am tired and sick of war. Its glory is all moonshine. It is only those who have neither fired a shot nor heard the shrieks and groans of the wounded who cry aloud for blood, for vengeance, for desolation. War is hell. William Tecumseh Sherman


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

SittingElf said:


> Don't like the top eject on the Winchester. Have had Marlin 30-30's that I prefer due to the side eject.


I have two marlins also, an 1894 in .357 MAG and a 39 carbine in 22.

Both have Leopold scopes on them.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Ah acroynyms, anyone else see BLM and think Bureau of Land Management, at first, lol.

Now that I have woken up this morning and realized we are talking about Black Lazy Morons,
I would have to say like most radical groups they are the minority, within a minority. 
I know many great people of all different origins.

Yet there is something to be said about what can be done damage wise with a "minority" group. 

I think the danger is not with any single group or interest, but instead an elevated polarization of
opinions and passions on nearly every topic, exaggerated and inflamed by media.

We really are coming apart at the seems as a nation, and if the statement "divide we fall" we
are in for a hard, devastating fall. As things are going to with no doubt get much much worse before
anything gets better.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> I don't think it is because of the pics of guns. I've had issues with the Bucket in the past, too.
> 
> I have a .308 AR, and don't plan on getting another. I don't have a lever action, and feel the intense urge to get one. I don't need one, but feel the urge.
> 
> Not today, though. I'm up early because I am going over to the next town to see what the gun shop has in the way of AR-15s. Wifey has one but I do not.


@Denton, I am AR15 rich, however I am wanting a AR10 in 308 to boost my versatility, and it is no secret I am a Ruger fan. How about you doing a review/range report on your SR762? Maybe a podcast?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> @Denton, I am AR15 rich, however I am wanting a AR10 in 308 to boost my versatility, and it is no secret I am a Ruger fan. How about you doing a review/range report on your SR762? Maybe a podcast?


That's my thoughts as well. I have a .308 bolt gun so why not add the AR10 with 20-25 round mags and its ability at distance makes it a good choice for protection on large pieces of property and for hunting if SHTF.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> @Denton, I am AR15 rich, however I am wanting a AR10 in 308 to boost my versatility, and it is no secret I am a Ruger fan. How about you doing a review/range report on your SR762? Maybe a podcast?


A good idea.

Tomorrow evening I'll be launch 175 gr. rounds down range with it. Will do that Monday evening.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Prepared one I understand. I was talking with a group of young (22-28) men who thought it sounded neat then we talked about real combat now they are indecisive and kinda timid about the situation.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SAR-1L said:


> Ah acroynyms, anyone else see BLM and think Bureau of Land Management, at first, lol.
> 
> ...


Each and every single time. Too many annoying organizations out there.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

SAR-1L said:


> Ah acroynyms, anyone else see BLM and think Bureau of Land Management, at first, lol.
> 
> Now that I have woken up this morning and realized we are talking about Black Lazy Morons,
> I would have to say like most radical groups they are the minority, within a minority.
> ...


I keep thinking the same until I read further.

By the by, you don't spell maggot using the spelling moron.

Please don't insult the morons, this slime is at the level of whale shit.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, the LGS put a 308 Windham out on the rack at 11 AM, they also placed 4 5.56 jobs out with it.

They were all gone at 3 PM.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Adventure Outdoors Smyrna, GA; one salesman told my brother that he sold 82 AR 15's before noon yesterday, just him! There were at least 15 other salespeople working that shift. It is a Huge store but that's still a lot of guns sold.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

I need to ask my local gun shop, where I got my concealed carry license, if they take payments on layaway for an AR


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

SGG said:


> I need to ask my local gun shop, where I got my concealed carry license, if they take payments on layaway for an AR


Most are willing to, this LGS I repair guns for does a large business on layaway's.

Guys come in and grab something they want and put it away, they have to do 25% down and a total of 25% a month unless other agreed terms.

I know one who buys one a month, pays weekly on them.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

As far as 308's go, I have plenty, 14 I think, six of which are M1 Garands, My top two are Brookfield Precision Built M25"s.

The 25's will reach out and touch someone.

The Dutch AR10 that I handled in 1966 never turned me on, perhaps that is why I don't care for them today.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks like they may not be through with their evil schemes in Dallas.

Dallas PD headquarters on lockdown: WFAA sources; SWAT deployed for 'serious threat' | WCSH6.com


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

SGG said:


> I need to ask my local gun shop, where I got my concealed carry license, if they take payments on layaway for an AR


I agree with Socum, you wont have a problem with a pawn shop (most sell new as well) or your LGS selling you a rifle on payments for a layaway. If your credit is decent sportsmanguide.com has a 4 month pay plan and you get your firearm NOW.


----------



## m14nm (Nov 9, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> My top two are Brookfield Precision Built M25"s.
> 
> .


Any Pictures??


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> I agree with SOCOM42, you wont have a problem with a pawn shop (most sell new as well) or your LGS selling you a rifle on payments for a layaway. If your credit is decent sportsmanguide.com has a 4 month pay plan and you get your firearm NOW.


Thank you, and SOCOM42

My credit is great I will look into that now. In fact, my first home defense gun, my GP100, I put on a credit card because I saw some crazy stuff going on. My very next step was joining this forum. My third step was paying it off and prepping food and ammo


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> That's my thoughts as well. I have a .308 bolt gun so why not add the AR10 with 20-25 round mags and its ability at distance makes it a good choice for protection on large pieces of property and for hunting if SHTF.


Agreed. I already have heavy bolt action rifles ( 30-06 and 270 ) An AR10 is next on my practical buy list, as opposed to my "damn! I want that" list


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Deny it all you want It is on. How far it goes depends on how much more we are will to take. I for one will no longer sit back and take it. The BLM can kiss my tail. Along with every other protected class. Until we stand up it will get nothing but worst.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> @Denton, I am AR15 rich, however I am wanting a AR10 in 308 to boost my versatility, and it is no secret I am a Ruger fan. How about you doing a review/range report on your SR762? Maybe a podcast?


I have been eyeballing the SR762 as well. Almost ready to pull the trigger. I am still working on the sales pitch for the wife.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

m14nm said:


> Any Pictures??


No, sorry, pictures are a pain in the ass, really don't have the camera to do them(too old).

I had the same problem on Battle rifle, had to email Hawk pics for him to post for me.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Black
Lesbian
Muslim's


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Like others have said I already own bolt action. That is what I started on, that is what others passed on to me. There was a time 30.06 ruled the day along with the 30-30.


----------

